# Virus spread through USB, infects networks quickly.



## Kesteh (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001586.html

This thing goes by the name of Downandup, Downadup, Conficker and "Kido!".
What it does is ...well..what any other tool like this would do. Spam trash on your desktop.
First Tennessee Bank was just hit by it, as a recent phonecall informed me. It literally spread like the blink of an eye and the standard computer users have to wait for someone else to get rid of them---their computers are locked down into retard mode for "security" as a preventative. (Didn't prevent this and now you can't fix it for a while.)

This virus disables windows update for a simple reason, the Malicious Software Removal Tool already detects and gets rid of it. So if you don't update...you may want to consider doing so. 
Also, it stops the automatic installation of the tool, so you have to go manual if you are already infected.

It is spread mostly through USB devices.
Here's how to check for an infected device:
You know that little window that pops up where windows wants you to select an action with the device? 


On Vista this is easy: The box is split into two categories. *Install or Run Program* or *General Options.*
If you have one that shows the vista folder icon labeled "*Open folder to view files"* under the Install/Run category--close the window. The drive is infected. 
Note that it also says the folder is "Published by Microsoft Windows".
You can browse the drive manually and should be safe, but for the sake of safety don't use that dialog.
Format the drive afterward.

On XP...just be sure you select Open the Folder (that's usually at the bottom next to Take No Action)
Of course, format the drive afterward.
It's up to you to scan the files if they are important.


Tl;dr, pay attention people. You might fuck up a bank, lol.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 21, 2009)

This is pretty common, actually.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 21, 2009)

Good thing I have autoplay disabled. I find it to be nothing but an annoyance anyway.

Good thing I don't download viruses either.

EDIT: shit, I lost my 666 post count


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Good thing I don't download viruses either.



I downloaded 6 the other day, but I couldn't figure out the installation instructions.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 21, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I downloaded 6 the other day, but I couldn't figure out the installation instructions.



Get a 7 - 16 year old (7 - 18+ if it's a girl) to use your computer for a couple of days. They are magnets for viruses. OH LOL DIS UNSOLICITED FLASHY BLINKY FING DAT CAME UP LUKS KEWL MABE I SHUD CILCK ON IT OMG WTF LOL!!!!111!1!


----------



## Raithah (Jan 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Get a 7 - 16 year old (7 - 18+ if it's a girl) to use your computer for a couple of days. ...



That's rather unfair to the 48+ crowd that is still perfectally capable of downloading copious ammounts of virus-laden porn.

Oh, and it's also kinda sexist.

I wonder how the bank was taken down so quickly, though; you'd expect that their networks would be more secure than Average Joe's desktop.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm moving to TN in July. Awesome....


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 22, 2009)

Raithah said:


> I wonder how the bank was taken down so quickly, though; you'd expect that their networks would be more secure than Average Joe's desktop.



Social engineering at its finest......you seed the bank's parking lot (or maybe smoker's corner) with hundreds of low capacity infected usb keys.  The average reaction of an employee finding one in a parking lot is pick it up and  to plug it in, so that they can find out who's it is and return it; or keep it for their own use.   Doubtless, a few of those "useful idiots" had elevated permissions on their laptops/desktops.

The US Pentagon was recently compromised the same way, as noted in RISK Digest.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 22, 2009)

Their networks are less secure than the local school computers, to be honest. They lock you out from doing anything but doing work. You're lucky to even be able to download a text file.

Today I learned that they just now allowed windows updates on the unaffected computers. 56+ updates were waiting. So basically they never ran the damn thing at all.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Get a 7 - 16 year old (7 - 18+ if it's a girl) to use your computer for a couple of days. They are magnets for viruses. OH LOL DIS UNSOLICITED FLASHY BLINKY FING DAT CAME UP LUKS KEWL MABE I SHUD CILCK ON IT OMG WTF LOL!!!!111!1!


never in my life have a downloaded furry porn that contained viruses.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Get a 7 - 16 year old (7 - 18+ if it's a girl) to use your computer for a couple of days. They are magnets for viruses. OH LOL DIS UNSOLICITED FLASHY BLINKY FING DAT CAME UP LUKS KEWL MABE I SHUD CILCK ON IT OMG WTF LOL!!!!111!1!



Seconded. It annoys me when you get computer illiterate people that can do anything they like to their own computer. Hey btw :3

OT: We had this virus in our computer's network, they had no clue on how to defeat it, and the message they sent out to the forms was "Please do not use USB flash drives or external hard drives as this virus could affect your home network. Not even Norton has picked up on it."...Spot the deliberate mistake.


----------



## verix (Jan 23, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Get a 7 - 16 year old (7 - 18+ if it's a girl)


hahahaha yesssss women are stupid and don't know how to use computers hi-five bro no homo *chugs a beer* *plays Halo*


----------



## verix (Jan 23, 2009)

ElectricJackal said:


> never in my life have a downloaded furry porn that contained viruses.


I can count on one hand the amount of furries with the capacity to do this, and none with the willingness to do it


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 23, 2009)

i dont get viruses, viruses get me.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 27, 2009)

ElectricJackal said:


> never in my life have a downloaded furry porn that contained viruses.


I have never done that, period.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 28, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Not even Norton has picked up on it.


do i win? xD


----------

